# When Will Non-Clubbers See 1701 in Stores?



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows when we regular folks will see the 1/350 scale TOS Round 2 Enterprise in a store near us? :wave:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Before Christmas/New Year's or earlier. Sometime in December.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

About the same time that us 'clubbers' see them in the stores!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I hope soon. The clubbers are needing the light kit which will not be out until the Standard Edition is released.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well according to Cult, the standards should be in today, and his preorders are being shipped out starting tomorrow


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice. As a clubber I get my premiere kit the day the standards come out. Oh well. Still glad I have it regardless, but I am not impressed with Autoworld's handling of this.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Seriously - they should have had the premiere kits stacked up and ready for labels when the orders came in. 7 - 10 days after payment before even shipping? I didn't like it, but was willing to deal with it. I still haven't received mine, but only because I live on the other side of the country from the warehouse and had to wait a week for my paycheck. 

However, I look at being a 1701 club member from the angle that we made this kit happen, not so much that we could gloat about having it way before others. If we all didn't sign up and prove to Round2 that there is a market, we might never have seen this kit come into existence.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Havok69 said:


> However, I look at being a 1701 club member from the angle that we made this kit happen, not so much that we could gloat about having it way before others. If we all didn't sign up and prove to Round2 that there is a market, we might never have seen this kit come into existence.


Yep. I wanted to buy from Round 2 to support them which is why I joined the club. I never planned to use the extra parts and may try and sell them. But my being a member and following through by buying the kit was my way of thanking Round 2 for this dream kit.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I wasn't too bothered by the timing... after all these years of waiting, I finally have my kit and I'm happy as a clam!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Nova Designs said:


> I wasn't too bothered by the timing... after all these years of waiting, I finally have my kit and I'm happy as a clam!



Cult TV man began shipping *Standard* kits this morning, should be in stores within the next week and a half.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep. They can't miss Christmas!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Guess what's in Cult's parking lot??? Take a look at this. You preorder guys get it first and then new orders next Steve says.

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/679959_10151254003506077_1912279975_o.jpg


----------



## Thraken-Sal (Sep 18, 2012)

rkoenn said:


> Guess what's in Cult's parking lot??? Take a look at this. You preorder guys get it first and then new orders next Steve says.
> 
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/679959_10151254003506077_1912279975_o.jpg


HOLY!!!!!!! I want a pallet of those


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hahaha, that's a lot of $$$ worth of Federation Heavy Cruiser!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> Guess what's in Cult's parking lot??? Take a look at this. You preorder guys get it first and then new orders next Steve says.
> 
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/679959_10151254003506077_1912279975_o.jpg


Thanks for posting the pic! I had a pre-order in with Cult. Seeing this pic prompted me to check my Yahoo mail and there was Steve's notice that my pre-order had arrived for my Standard Edition Enterprise. $60.00 off the retail price too is a nice savings. Well worth the additional shipping charge.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Now let's get those Deluxe accessory kits in!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Trek Ace said:


> About the same time that us 'clubbers' see them in the stores!


***Ba dub-bump***

:tongue:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Not to rain on anyone's parade, but I'd prefer the second or third run so bugs/errors can be fixed. With a kit of this magnitude, there's gotta be some. 

(**Jealous sour grapes**):wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Not to rain on anyone's parade, but I'd prefer the second or third run so bugs/errors can be fixed. With a kit of this magnitude, there's gotta be some.
> 
> (**Jealous sour grapes**):wave:




That's what *Test Shots* are for.........


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I dunno, after looking through the kit last night for about an hour it seems amazingly well thought out and made. That's not to say it won't take work to build, but I am impressed.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

So what is the expected store price? I know the MSRP is around $150. That's pretty rough for a casual modeler who happens to be into this subject matter. My nephew sent me a link a week ago for an online standard edition pre-order for around $100. He was waiting for his GF to get it for him as a Xmas gift. I should have jumped on it though, now the same site increased the price to around $130, and offers $10 off online orders over $100 which brings it to $120. Sucks I should have ordered it at the lower price which would still be the most expensive kit I've ever considered getting. Maybe there will be a black friday sale or something.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Patiently waiting for the Squadron Daily deal. I check their site three times a day so I don't miss it.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> Patiently waiting for the Squadron Daily deal. I check their site three times a day so I don't miss it.


What is Squadron Daily? I've searched google with no results...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Squadron Mail Order features periodically a website only *Unannounced* special, you have to watch for it to take advantage. It's a different kit everytime, Ships, Armor, Cars, Sci-Fi, Figures, etc. Each special is featured for 24 hours only! So it pays to catch it when it starts. For example: they sold the Moebius 1/128 scale 8 window Movie Seaview for *$40.00* and some change. Are you guys catching on yet?

http://www.squadron.com/


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Squadron doesn't carry the 1:350 TOS E yet as far as I could tell. But thanks for the tip about the mystery deals. Also tomorrow is Spacey Saturday there with low prices in the Space/Sci-Fi categories!


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

This was already posted in another thread.
Under $90.00 shipped for the lower 48 only, lucky.
Don't know how long it's going to last.
I asked about international shipping but no go. 
http://www.riders.com/pllpol880-1-350-star-trek-tos-enterprise-std-edition


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nova Designs said:


> I dunno, after looking through the kit last night for about an hour it seems amazingly well thought out and made. That's not to say it won't take work to build, but I am impressed.



Excellent.


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve Mavronis said:


> So what is the expected store price? I know the MSRP is around $150. That's pretty rough for a casual modeler who happens to be into this subject matter. My nephew sent me a link a week ago for an online standard edition pre-order for around $100. He was waiting for his GF to get it for him as a Xmas gift. I should have jumped on it though, now the same site increased the price to around $130, and offers $10 off online orders over $100 which brings it to $120. Sucks I should have ordered it at the lower price which would still be the most expensive kit I've ever considered getting. Maybe there will be a black friday sale or something.


Popped into my local hobby shop today; guess what was sitting on the floor in the NEW section?
7 of the standard edition kits. Best part, price was $109.00!! Too bad I still don't have funds for them.
Just have to wait a couple of weeks.

Andy.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Nova Designs said:


> I wasn't too bothered by the timing... after all these years of waiting, I finally have my kit and I'm happy as a clam!


I fail to see what Clams have to do with anything regarding the USS Enterprise....please reframe from using references to Marine Fauna.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes, better framing IS important!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

So much for Chrome spell check 

Damn it! I'm a builder not a English Major!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I try to frame right the first time so I can refrain from reframing.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm crawling under a rock!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry, I couldn't resist. Believe me, that's the LEAST bad selling I've seen online - at least we could all figure out what you meant.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I would change it.....but this is a lot more fun!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Paulbo said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist. Believe me, that's the LEAST bad selling I've seen online - at least we could all figure out what you meant.


Okay, I just have to know -

What is the MOST bad selling you've seen online?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

wunce I saw a guy drah a pictur of a kat eating a ded rat


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

fluke said:


> wunce I saw a guy drah a pictur of a kat eating a ded rat



MMmmm..ded rat.........


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OMG!! This board still has it! LOL :thumbsup::tongue::freak:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

fluke said:


> OMG!! This board still has it! LOL :thumbsup::tongue::freak:


I don't know, though. I posted pics of my salted Viper on the Moebius side of the world and I got two guest looks and no posts. And I think one of those was an accidental _***CLICK**???*_

:tongue:


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

Folks have been a might bit distracted here lately. I will certainly be checking it out. Where was it again?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

ffejG said:


> Folks have been a might bit distracted here lately. I will certainly be checking it out. Where was it again?


 Including myself! 

Hobbytalk, Moebius forum section.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=378951 

But I always try to post my Moe stuff on Moe.


----------



## DentonLis521 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Make due with what I can get*

My Standard Edition Enterprise is on its way to me from Cult. I just got mine on preorder in time to get one as they went fast. He had a few left over after the iniial buy so a bought a second one last night. I went to Round2's store and bought the combo kit with Lights, photoetch and weathering. Not sure if the combo kit had the first and second pilot peices, so I bought them two. Lost of money but worth it. I thimh I will do a Pilot two version as well as the series version.

Just wondering if this happened to any one else. I joined the 1701 club early on. The first hundred got gold tee shirts, I was in the next hundred and got a blue shirt. I even posted a picture of it on face book I was so proud. I reserved a couple kits (I alwasy build one and then save the second one for an investment or for a build redux.

I got an intial email about the club, then nothing. I knew that this was going to be a long process so I just hung back, waiting. I travel a good deal and after my last trip I read hear about notices being sent out,

I went the the club page on round2 and it had forgotten me. I registered again and when I got the email, sorry so sorry, none left. I was put on the waiting list, but I figured if all 1701 were sold, there is no use at waiting so I decided to go Standard. With the accessories I have to add the proces is about 3x the cost of the "P" version, but what the Hell, I can afford it and I have been waiting for it, and I want to support round2 so I the wat I did.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Has Megahobby started to ship these yet? Perhaps delayed by the storm?

Mike


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Has Megahobby started to ship these yet? Perhaps delayed by the storm?
> 
> Mike


I called Megahobby yesterday - they said that they were shipping today.


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

Just got the shipping notification from Megahobby - it's on the way to Australia.
This, of course, after I had just bought a standard edition kit off eBay - curse my impatience. :freak:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Got my shipping notice from Megahobby today also!

Total price with HobbyTalk coupon and shipping: $102.98 !!

Mike


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

This is frustrating. First on Saturday early AM and just now on Rider's website, saying in-stock until you click add to cart. Refresh the page and still says in-stock?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I wanted to order a case from them earlier, but I couldn't even get the "Add to Cart" button to show up!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Got my notice today that CultTVMan is shipping my Std Edition out today. 
He even provided the USPS tracking number. 
So hopefully I'll have it by Friday!

:thumbsup:


----------

